# Holding Stock



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

My wife and I are planning, as we get closer to retirement, doing a great deal more traveling in the RV. As I can't really take my power tools (table saw, scroll saw, band saw, ect) with me I am going to explore woodcarving. I've really been wanting to get serious about woodcarving for years and am taking this opportunity to do so.
My question is I need some kind of portable way to hold the stock solid for carving?
I have a couple of ideas I'm working on, but would like to know if anyone out there may have something better.

Chris


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

friend of mine has a shooting bench, chair table thingy, and attaches a clamp vise to it for stuff, he practically lives in his moto home traveling all over. he carves and makes knives ect .
mentioned to me its his best idea yet for his motor home, for keeping his hands busy. 
good luck
Rj in az


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it would help. There's lots of carving that can be held in your hands.
But there's also time where a small bench is helpful to hold work or chisels that your switch back and forth between.
Really focus on sharpening it's really the key to making carving pleasurable.
I hope Phil comments his work is really outstanding.
Good Luck


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

> friend of mine has a shooting bench, chair table thingy, and attaches a clamp vise to it for stuff, he practically lives in his moto home traveling all over. he carves and makes knives ect .
> mentioned to me its his best idea yet for his motor home, for keeping his hands busy.
> good luck
> Rj in az
> ...


The shooting bench is an excellent idea, I would have never thought about it. Exactly what I have in mind. Thanks !


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Tools for Working Wood when they had classes , not sure if those have restarted had a class to build a small portable shave horse, perfect for NYC apartments. i would love to make one of those someday or Chris Schwarz's "Milkman bench" which is also very portable. something to bring in my travel trailer.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

Sjoberg makes a small bench with vice that might come in handy. David Hamilton (Stumpy nubs on You Tube) has one that he takes camping for carving.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

There is such thing as a "carver's vise". However, the professional wood carvers I have known did not use it. What you need will depend on if you are doing chip work or sculpture.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You didn't say what kind of carving you want to do. Do you mean relief carving or carving figures? Are you thinking about carving with a rotary tool, knives or chisels and gouges? Each technique has different work holding requirements. The size or scale of what you want to carve makes a difference too.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Relief carving or chip carving might require a small bench (a workmate maybe) and bench hook. Those two styles are unique unto themselves. Figures or characters are usually just hand held require very little but some tools and don't forget your protective glove. Ditto on learning to sharpen. It's a must learned skill.
And in your travels you will find many shows and carving clubs out there. It's a friendly community that includes many talented people willing to share their knowledge with others. Enjoy your retirement and your new endeavors!


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

I seem to be zeroing in on relief carving. I've been working on the sharping thing for a couple of years now, got a crash course 2 years ago when I got the itch for hand planes, mostly old Bailey. Some of the irons were horrible and took a lot of work to get a working edge on them. I've been able to transfer that to sharpening knives and chisels so I feel like I got a good start on that part of it. I've got some good books by Lora Irish among others.

Chris


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Most people do relief carving standing up so you might want to look at small portable benches, though perhaps an adaptation of a shave horse or roman bench where you sit on the bench would work for you. A couple of options that you can clamp to a picnic table or a small bench are the Sjobergs SJO-33309 and the Milkmans portable work bench mentioned above plus the Black & Decker Bench Top Workmate Tilting Work Center & Vise 79-020. The tilting ability might make it usable sitting at a table of some kind as long as you can clamp it down to the table. One other option might be a Z-Vise formerly known as Zyliss portable bench vise. It can clamp pieces in multiple configurations, including tilted position. It can be attached to almost any bench or table top. Of course, you can always just use a couple of clamps to hold the workpiece down to any horizontal surface.

BTW, I highly recommend Mary Mays free introduction to relief carving videos. You have to register on her website but I found them an excellent introduction and was able to start finding my own images to carve just after watching and carving along with her free class videos. It includes some basics on sharpening gouges.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a friend who travels, and he made this foldable work center. He changed a few things on his, but said it was an enjoyable build, and it works well, and easily fits in his trunk with all of his, and his Wifes suitcases, etc etc etc.

https://www.instructables.com/Folding-Portable-Workbench-With-Quick-Release-Vise/

I second checking out Mary May's free stuff, you could become a customer. She is a great carver, and a better teacher.

https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

My first thought was something that can mount in a hitch receiver. With three of my starter set backordered all I lack is starting.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Chris - I would suggest you take the time to experiment with what you are good at.
(or, find a method that you want to get good at that could possibly make you some extra money)
have you done any kind of carving in the past ??
make a small carving desk in your den so you can get used to being in a confined space.
then - when you do hit the road, you won't still be exploring and muddling through things that aren't working for you.
do you intend to try to sell some of your things on the road ? or just something to keep busy during the idle times.
whittling = projects that can be held in the hand while working it.
carving = works best if the project is secured to a desk, vise or other firm surface.
and requires a different set of tools for each.

*Edit:* do you still have the Welcome Sign that you did with the scroll saw ?
you could use that (or one like it) to "embellish" the scroll work to make it look more "carved" and dimensional.
a scroll saw takes up very little space if you put some thought into it for traveling.
so basically, you would be carving your scroll saw projects to give them a different presentation.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

In '94 I made a knockdown portable shooting bench that has a 30" wide top with the arm rest. I actually got a US Patent on the design only because of how it's stored after use. The seat could be made to store tools under it if wanted, so while at a destination, they would be easily accessed. You can also put in a shelf under the table for more storage while relaxing where ever you are vacationing.

It's made of Baltic Birch and after cutting all the blanks, then set up with all the necessary slots and hook templates to be routed. If you know what you are doing and have all the equipment, it would take about 2-3 hours to complete, then on to finishing.

if you are interested, I can post pictures later today if I can find my patent on the USP&T office. If not, I have to figure out how to use my scanner, or better yet, take a picture of it and post it. Reply if you want to see a picture.

Pinterest has a bunch of other knockdown pieces for sale, but in my opinion they are not very good looking. My opinion. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I inherited a benchtop Workmate some years ago and it makes an excellent travelling vise for relief carving. I clamp it down to whatever table is available and it holds whatever size board I need. It worked so well when I took it on vacation that it became a regular user in the shop after I got home


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

My interests in woodcarving were set long before I retired in 1996, but my activities in retirement were more focused on backpacking, cycling, kayak touring. We travelled with a 5th wheel trailer, full time for several years & most of the time after that. Many of our stopping places had picnic tables that I could clamp relief carvings to. My sharpening equipment consisted of one Arkansas slip stone & a strop. Be flexible about what you "must have." 
Eventually our retirement travels included Europe, Central & South America, so the sharp tools had to stay behind. I lost several knives to airport security.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks Hokie I thought about my portable Workmate yesterday and thought I'd post a pic today but you beat me to it!
I don't believe they make them anymore but the OP might find one on EBay or CL. Can't be beat for portability and versatility.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

> I inherited a benchtop Workmate some years ago and it makes an excellent travelling vise for relief carving. I clamp it down to whatever table is available and it holds whatever size board I need. It worked so well when I took it on vacation that it became a regular user in the shop after I got home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I had in mind when I wrote this post, thought I would have to build something. I found one and should have it by August!! Thanks !!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Happy I could help and spread the gospel of the Workmate ;-)


----------

